# Is icy hot safe to use?



## Keirasmommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi all - 37 wks here and have some horrible low back pain and sciatice from overdoing it cleaning today







. Anyone know if icy hot is safe to use? The tube says to ask a doctor...


----------



## layla983 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hmmm...I've never read the tube, so I never asked honestly. But I've used it this pregnancy, also used it my last pregnancy.


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

It never occurred to me that it wouldn't be safe, but I could see questioning it. I used it for sciatica in my 2nd tri with DS, and he's fine, if that means anything. But I know now over use of sports rubs can be problematic, so I'd research it before using it during this pregnancy.


----------



## bedheadmaestro (Jul 22, 2008)

I used it on my back once while pregnant and ended up having a bad allergic reaction that I thought was PUPPS. I have used it all my life without reaction until that one time while I was pregnant, apparently it was the methyl salicylate (that is derivative of aspirin, which is not recommended during pregnancy)? I would maybe try Tiger Balm instead?


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

Crap, I hope so. I've used it during this pregnancy, for some awful shoulder/ upper back pain. It didn't even occur to me that it might not be... it seems so benign. Hoping some more knowledgable mamas chime in here!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I really don't know why it wouldn't be.


----------



## ciar_aurora (Feb 2, 2007)

My OB in my first pregnancy recommended Icy Hot for me when I was having a weird burning sensation on the top of my stomach...felt like I had a sun burn (the Icy hot was recommended to "shock" the nerves back to normal...worked really well too..







). So I am assuming it was safe since she wouldn't recommend something that wasn't. As with anything, I would use it in moderation.


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

Good question. I can't see the penetration being that deep, or too much being taken up into the blood stream. I would probably use it just in moderation, if it were me.


----------



## Keirasmommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks ladies! I knew you'd all have an opinion! I am going to try some tonight b/c I'm still killing myself to get the house clean before my MIL arrives tomorrow - on top of that, tomorrow is garbage day







: - wishing wishing wishing that DH didn't have to travel so much, but at least as of tomorrow evening I'll MIL to help







!


----------



## spitbath (Feb 6, 2009)

for the record, if some people are using Aveda's Active Oil [it works like Icy Hot], STOP!!
any type of wintergreen should be avoided during pregnancy!


----------



## mrs*kewpie*pie (Mar 1, 2009)

i just spoke with my pharmacist about topical creams for backache and she siad she did not reccomend them because most of them do have the salicylate in them

she recoomended hot compresses instead or tylenol if necessary

oh and when i mentioned my back pain to my midwife i thought to ask about arnica gel which she said was fine


----------

